# Brauche Hilfe bei der hinteren Bremse vom BMX



## Jimbo21 (10. September 2021)

Hallo, ich hatte meinem Sohn mal vor paar Monaten ein BMX von einem Arbeitskollegen abgekauft. Ist schon älter, aber immer noch Top. Jetzt kam er letztens nach Hause und meinte die Bremsen würden nicht mehr funktionieren. Vorne die hatte noch nie richtig funktioniert, da ich diese auch überflüssig fand, hab ich diese demontiert. Die hintere Bremse ist eine U Brake, bei ihr was es so, das der Bremsklotz auf der linken Seite noch sehr weit vom Reifen weg war, während der Rechte Bremsklotz am Reifen war. Weiter ging auch nicht, da der linke Bügel, so nenn ich ihn mal, schon an den rechten Bügel gehauen hatte. Es war mir ein Rätsel das ganze, weil es hatte ja alles vorher funktioniert, und auf einmal das. Also habe ich bei Ebay eine neue U Brake bestellt, aber irgendwie ist die nicht kompatibel finde ich. Das ist alles nicht so einfach zu beschreiben, daher sende ich noch paar Bilder bei. Und die Bremse die ich bestellt habe bei Ebay, den Link gleich mit.









						KHE BMX U-Brake U-Bremse Aluminium 7005 kaltgeschmiedet Schwarz eloxiert Hinten  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie KHE BMX U-Brake U-Bremse Aluminium 7005 kaltgeschmiedet Schwarz eloxiert Hinten in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				




Mein Problem ist einfach nur, wie bekomme ich jetzt diese Bremse an das BMX. Es kommen 2 Seilzüge zur hinteren Bremse, da man den Lenker komplett um 360 Grad drehen kann.


----------



## PhatBiker (10. September 2021)

Das 2 Seile nach hinten gehen ist schon komisch, ich kenn das anders . . . 



Das kurze ist klar, das kommt vom Hebel, das lange geht vom Rotor nach hinten. 
Für die Bremse brauchst du dann ein paar cm Bremsseil mit Gnupsie und eine Klemme.
Das könnte dann ungefähr so aussehen . . . 



Aber dass das der Rahmen eventuell nicht kann, wär es doch eventuell möglich das du die beiden Seile direkt mit der Bremse verschraubst (Doofe Idee)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (10. September 2021)

Wie war das den vorher . . . ?


----------



## Jimbo21 (11. September 2021)

Ich hab schon alles auseinander gebaut, aber ich hab noch ein älteres Bild gefunden. Da kann man erkennen wie es vorher war.
Aber ich versuche es jetzt umzubauen, so das nur ein Seilzug hinten ankommt an der Bremse. Habe mir dafür jetzt noch folgendes bestellt eben.
Hoffe das passt dann so.









						Salt AM Freestyle BMX Rotorkabel unten 970mm Rotor  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie Salt AM Freestyle BMX Rotorkabel unten 970mm Rotor in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## Jimbo21 (18. September 2021)

Hab das BMX jetzt verkauft. Hatte die Schnauze voll. Hab jetzt ein gebrauchtes BMX von KHEBikes gekauft. Dazu ne Frage, hinten ist ne Shimano V Brake Bremse verbaut mit einem 20 x 2,00 Reifen. Vorne hat er ein 20 x 2,25 Reifen verbaut. Auf die Frage warum er 2 verschiedene Reifen hat kam dann, Fehlbestellung und der breitere passt nur vorne, weil vorne keine Bremse montiert ist. Hinten passt er tatsächlich nicht, auf dem Bild könnt ihr sehen warum. Das Bremsseil schleift and Reifen. Jetzt zu meiner Frage.
Die Bremse wirkt klein, die gibt es wohl in verschiedenen Größen und Höhen. Woher weiß man bei einer Bremse wie hoch sie ist ?


----------

